# Calories for weight gain?



## Minioak (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

I wanted to pick some of the very knowledgable guys brains on here as to how much i should be eating in terms of daily cals and the amounts of protein, carbs and fats i should eat per day to gain weight with minimal b.fat.

And should i eat the same on all days even rest days from the gym?

I have been doing it myself but do not know if it is right as i seem to be getting fat quicker b4 my strength and size progresses.

I am no begginer, and i am natural i am just trying to regain lost muscle and mass that i used to have.

I am 6ft 4", 14st, approx 13-15%b.fat

I train on a bodypart split 4 days a week

Any decent advice/help appreciated.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

how long is a piece of string..

there are too many variables for anyone to answer this for you bud..

my advice would be to work out roughly what your maintenance cals are based on bodytype, weight and daily activity and increase slightly on that to see what happens.

there are no hard and fast rules here and everything varies from person to person


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

just out of interest, how many calories should you add roughly to your maintenance cals? this is to build muscle obvs with the minimal in bf


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

200-500g but again its down to the individual.

basiCALly add oats to grow cut oats to shrink. :becky:


----------



## Minioak (Feb 15, 2010)

So how much protein should we eat per day, this is a very contradictory topic.

up to 2g per kg, 0.75g per lb, 1g per lb, 1.5g per lb

??


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Minioak said:


> So how much protein should we eat per day, this is a very contradictory topic.
> 
> up to 2g per kg, 0.75g per lb, 1g per lb, 1.5g per lb
> 
> ??


go for the 2g per kg m8 looking around the 180-200g per day mark m8


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

im currenlty re-doing my diet and althought it is not set in stone yet, it seems i would be consuming around 3,000 kcal a day, with a maintence of around 2,200.

would this be enough to bulk up or should i cut down?


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

Matt741 said:


> im currenlty re-doing my diet and althought it is not set in stone yet, it seems i would be consuming around 3,000 kcal a day, with a maintence of around 2,200.
> 
> would this be enough to bulk up or should i cut down?


ive never worked on cals m8 always just used the old protein,carbs,fats find it easyier but to bulk 3000 doesnt seem a mile away but again i dont work on cals. if your wanting to bulk then u dont wanna drop ya bf any more think around 15% and above best for building quality muscle.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree with thunderman, keep your protein high 2g per kg of your desired weight.

You could start Kcal on around 3000, I think you would probably need more though based on your height/ weight. If you are not adding 1-2lbs a week, up daily kcal by 250 and monitor weekly until you're happy with gains.


----------

